# What happened to "Who is viewing this topic"??



## bdr9 (May 20, 2009)

I used to see a list at the bottom of topics showing who was currently viewing them. It recently vanished. Did you delete it? If so, can you add an option in the control panel to enable it again?

Thanks,
bdr9


----------



## playallday (May 20, 2009)

They removed it to speed up the site.  The site was getting unusable slow.


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 20, 2009)

Is it so important to know who is visiting a topic?


----------



## bdr9 (May 20, 2009)

I understand that they removed it to speed up the site, but do you think there could be an option to reenable it? When I post a topic, I like to see who it reading it.


----------



## playallday (May 20, 2009)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> I understand that they removed it to speed up the site, but do you think there could be an option to reenable it? When I post a topic, I like to see who it reading it.


If everyone did that, we'd be where we started.


----------



## bdr9 (May 20, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If people were finding the site to be slow, they would just disable it.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 20, 2009)

hm, i never noticed but i did notice gbatemp is faster.


----------



## olliepop2000 (May 20, 2009)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the slowdown was on ther server side not the client side.


----------



## Davess (May 20, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> They removed it to speed up the site.  The site was getting unusable slow.


why its fast (gbatemp) on high speed
ps. WHO'S BRIAN117???????


----------



## Gore (May 20, 2009)

Actually, it was removed forcibly by me and a group of other paranoid people.


----------



## bdr9 (May 20, 2009)

olliepop2000 said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Will it be reenabled or at least with an option to enable it when the site becomes faster? I mean it's just a bunch of HTML...


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 20, 2009)

I'd guess it's gone for good. It wasn't needed and isn't the reason people come here to this site anyway.

A point no one has raised yet is that you can log on anonymously, so you never really knew who was on anyway. I think it's good if it speeds up the site. It was handy mind you once or twice to see the line under a name and know someone was replying so you could wait before you posted.


----------



## bdr9 (May 21, 2009)

Slimmmmmm said:
			
		

> I'd guess it's gone for good. It wasn't needed and isn't the reason people come here to this site anyway.
> 
> A point no one has raised yet is that you can log on anonymously, so you never really knew who was on anyway. I think it's good if it speeds up the site. It was handy mind you once or twice to see the line under a name and know someone was replying so you could wait before you posted.


Exactly, that's what I meant. That's why I liked the feature.


----------



## dice (May 21, 2009)

It'll be re-enabled once the site's back up to speed, when that is I don't know.


----------



## playallday (May 22, 2009)

It's back.  Enjoy it while you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## bdr9 (May 22, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> It's back.  Enjoy it while you can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

